# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Nuc for sale in Aberdeenshire

## rogerb

I have a spare overwintered 6 frame Nuc available soon if anyone wants it.

Price £120 for six frames with bees, brood etc 

2016 unmarked queen (but I can mark her if you like)

Bees are local mongrels

Ready soon; I have a broken lug on one of the frames that I need to move them off and replace and then it will be ready to go, or if you are in a hurry I may be able to repair it with a lug saver (never tried this but it might work).

PM me if you are interested

Cheers, Roger

----------


## rogerb

Sorry this one has gone now, I will be making up some splits later in the season for my own use but will likely have some to spare, so please let me know if you'd like one.

Cheers, Roger

----------

